# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مصاحف مخطوطة Es

## أحمد البكري

مصحف مخطوط pdf
يحتاج لإعادة ترتيب الصفحات


http://bvpb.mcu.es/es/catalogo_image...acion%3Dpagina






مصحف مخطوط pdf

http://bvpb.mcu.es/es/catalogo_image...acion%3Dpagina










جزء تبارك



http://bvpb.mcu.es/es/catalogo_image...acion%3Dpagina

----------


## أحمد البكري

الجزء الرابع والعشرون
من المصحف

بخط: عبد العزيز بن يعقوب بن عبد الله


http://bvpb.mcu.es/es/catalogo_image...acion%3Dpagina

----------


## أحمد البكري

قطعة من مصحف مخطوط

http://content.wdl.org/8937/service/8937.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف مخطوط

تم في العشر الأول من شهر محرم عام 624هـ

للتحميل:
http://content.wdl.org/8934/service/8934.pdf

للتصفح:

http://www.wdl.org/es/item/8934/zoom...w_type=gallery

----------


## أحمد البكري

سورة الواقعة

http://www.mediafire.com/?ndxxplgbofe5va3




سورة الفتح

http://www.mediafire.com/?zqp3osl3e3bb2u5

----------


## أحمد البكري

سورة يس, النبأ , الفتح, الملك, واقعة, الجمعة, الرحمن, الأنعام

http://www.mediafire.com/?c4q90qktb1llcd9

----------


## أحمد البكري

سورة يس

http://www.mediafire.com/?zj5a50m651yidis

----------


## أحمد البكري

سورة يس

http://www.mediafire.com/?7ds20s7nf67pkh2

----------


## أحمد البكري

سورة العنكبوت والروم والدخان

http://www.mediafire.com/?9ibu4p411fnmbvm

----------


## أحمد البكري

سورتي الحجر والنحل

بخط: علي بن شمس الكُتاب

تم في رمضان سنة 1334هـ

http://www.mediafire.com/?e8rdwsnjn6kk5bn

----------


## أحمد البكري

> سورة العنكبوت والروم والدخان
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?9ibu4p411fnmbvm


روابط إضافية:

http://www.putlocker.com/file/698065F1554061DD
أو
http://www.sendmyway.com/wj6vuvyt75pc
أو
http://rghost.net/44821931

----------

